
My Startup has 30 Days to Live — In 30 days, my startup will be be dead - ctingom
http://mystartuphas30daystolive.tumblr.com/post/53839497912/in-30-days-my-startup-will-be-be-dead
======
capdiz
plenty of discussion going on here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5939498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5939498)

------
nfailor
the tech industry would do much better if it would circumvent VC by going
B2C...

